# Kitten poop smells awful..



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

I have 2 kittens 9 and 11 weeks old. I am using Feline Pine pellets. the poop smell is horrendous. I clean it in morning before work and as soon as I get home from work. No urine smell at all but the poop is really stinky. the breeder was feeding them Iams original and I am in process of switching them to Wellness Core. could it just be the food that makes it smell so bad?


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

Could be the food transition, add a probiotic. Poop does smell of course (except raw fed poop) but not that bad. Are they having loose stools or diarrhea? Usually indicates food is not being digested properly.

Also possible the kittens need to be de-wormed. That's for the vet to prescribe proper medicine and dosage.

Congratulations on your new babies. You will want to get them on a good canned diet. Once they adjust to the wet food, as long as there is no parasite issue, the problem should resolve.


----------



## Eliana (Nov 8, 2011)

You need to get them to the vet, they may have some physical problem to be that smelly!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

You, my fellow cat lover have not met Zipper - queen of stinky poops...and she won't flush (cover). Ugh

I was laying in bed the other night about 2AM and woke up to an awful smell. The litter boxes are down the hall and in a BR about 25' and around the corner from my nose and it was AWFUL! I had to get up and cover it or there was no going back to sleep. Zip is perfectly healthy, just has stinky poop; always has, always will.


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

*already been to vet*

I got them from a breeder who took them for 1st vet visit and shots before I picked them up. the poop is of normal consistency.

they have visit for neuter and 2nd round of shots on May 10th.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

I can always tell whenmy Simba poops. His poop is way stinkier then my other cat, Cuddles. I can't imagine its any different than humans. Some poop smells worse then others. I have read that better quality food makes for less stinky poop, but I feed Simba excellent food and it still stinks!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

MyBabiesDaddy said:


> I can always tell whenmy Simba poops. His poop is way stinkier then my other cat, Cuddles. I can't imagine its any different than humans. Some poop smells worse then others. I have read that better quality food makes for less stinky poop, but I feed Simba excellent food and it still stinks!


Yep, I agree. Zipper eats excellent stuff, too (EVO, etc.). Her poop just stinks. I always know when she's gone.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

As kittens, their flora is adjusting and the slightest change seems to upset the balance.
I used to take an acidophilus type capsule and open it and mix it with the food. It helped. I only did it once/week or so and once they got older, it was less of an issue.


----------



## kcart86 (Apr 23, 2013)

My hubby must have a strong sense of smell, he's always the first to smell when the cat goes! I'm always like, what?! I don't smell... Eww! Lol
I really think it helps when the cat can cover it. But at the same time, poop is poop. It's gonna have a smell regardless.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

kcart86 said:


> My hubby must have a strong sense of smell, he's always the first to smell when the cat goes! I'm always like, what?! I don't smell... Eww! Lol
> I really think it helps when the cat can cover it. But at the same time, poop is poop. It's gonna have a smell regardless.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree that it will smell no matter. It might be the litter you need to change that will make a difference.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Did the breeder have them wormed? It could be that, or the Iams food, if it has grains in it. the Wellness Core should be better. If the stool is loose and yellowish it could be too fast a change to a different food, or a parasite like Giardia which can result in very stinky stool. Take a sample of the stool to the vet for analysis.


----------



## elykoj (Feb 28, 2013)

*Stool*

the stool is of normal consistency and color.are worms looked for in initial 8 week visit??


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, the vets do that routinely, since kittens get worms from their mothers. At least, my vets have.

Mylita


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

I use pine pellets too and yep, no urine odor, but *gasp* on the #2. except that your kittens are still growing and sometimes it changes. my cats are 16, 6 and 3, and the oldest two never had very smelly poo, maybe once in six months, but this last kitten almost made me buy a gas mask. he was 20 weeks old when I got him from dfl, and would have been available sooner but they had to go through two rounds of de-worming and then do something to his rear and . . . who knows. he was on awful food as usual because shelters can't afford gourmet food but even when I was changing him to good food, he just farted constantly LOL. I laugh now but it wasn't funny at the time.

once you get them switched over to a good canned food, you can notice if something has an effect. like my other two cats rarely get upset by anything, but Houdini is a fish-lover and I was using bonito flakes to get him to eat his food sometimes, and it made it smell terrible. I fed them meow luau last night and it has mackerel (and pumpkin LOL) in it, and yep, there he went again. keep some citrus magic on hand. 

oh I forgot: I fed them all lotus a few months ago, and all of them had diarrhea. a friend of mine's sister has nine cats so I gave the rest of the case to her and her cats love it, so even if a food is good and has no additives, sometimes it just doesn't agree with all cats.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I used to have a cat named Stinky, for this very reason, no matter what he ate, his poop would knock you over. When I first took in Stephano, my stray kitten, he first had diarrhea and then just really stinky poop. It has gotten way better. I feed my cats Wellness, just the grain free, and not the core, and it is the least stinkiest food, in my opinion, that they can eat and not kill you with their stinky poop. I once fed one of my cats Nutro canned, just to try it out....and I wanted to burn the house down, their poop smelled soooo bad. Stephano prefers the litter box with feline pine (I have 3 litter boxes) over the Breeze litter boxes that I have (2 of those), and yes, feline pine is great for covering the urine smell, but zippo on the poop. I LOVE the Breeze litter system, but it is only good if you are the kind of person who is going to scoop it at least once a day. I scoop it as soon as they go, if I'm home, but the unique thing about the Breeze...it has a tray under neath the bottom, with a super absorbent pad, and the pee goes through to the bottom and there is NO urine smell, or big pee clumps to scoop out, jsut change the pad once a week (2 x a week if you ahve more than one cat peeing in it)...we actually change it about every 4 or 5 days. It is awesome! I love the Breeze! There is no litter tracking. The pellets are shaped like feline pine, but they are actually plastic, and they don't break down. You can go a whole month before you have to change the pellets. The pellets cost about $7-8 at target, and a 4 pack of pads is $5. So for $13, that's a whole month, more if you have multiple boxes and need more, but I find it cheaper, because when I used clumping litter, I bought that stuff ALL the time, the huge 35 pound container of it for $13 a pop.


----------

